# e-mail scanner per Thunderbird

## bandreabis

Di nuovo qui!

E' un bel po' che cerco di capire come scansire la posta elettronica con thunderbird ma non ho trovato ancora un how-to che mi chiarisca le idee.

Come devo fare per scansire la posta?

Grazie per l'aiuto.

Andrea

----------

## Cazzantonio

scansire?!!??!?!?!  :Shocked: 

Intanto cerco a giro per vedere se trovo questo neologismo in qualche vocabolario  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Cosa devi "scansire" della tua posta?

Dal momento che parli di thunderbird (client) dubito che ti serva un filtro per virus da accoppiare con un server di posta per inoltrare le mail "ripulite" verso un client windows...

Vuoi un filtro per lo spam? (è già integrato in thunderbid)

Se cerchi un filtro per i virus sotto linux sappi che i virus per linux sono praticamente inesistenti.... (mi pare che i virus siano stati 6 in tutta la storia di linux... potrei sbagliarmi però... ciascuno sfruttava delle vulnerabilità che ora dovrebbero essere tappate...)

----------

## bandreabis

[Joking Mode ON]Scansire, scannare, antivirare, devirare (con la "d" iniziale)... scelti tu il neologismo che ti piace di più  :Laughing:  [/Joking Mode OFF]

Giusto! Dimenticavo:

Ho la posta condivisa con XP su una partizione FAT32.

O dici che non ci sono problemi lo stesso?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Giusto! Dimenticavo:
> 
> Ho la posta condivisa con XP su una partizione FAT32.
> 
> O dici che non ci sono problemi lo stesso?

 

detto abbastanza con crudeltà...

usi linux? non preoccuparti dei virus

usi windows? c@##i tuoi

un antivirus per windows prega che funzioni e che sia sifficiente. qui si parla di linux

----------

## Dr.Dran

ehm... io su client windows utilizzo AVG è un antivirus molto efficiente e se utilizzato per uso personale è pure Gratis...

Sotto linux non mi preoccupo dei virus.

Per lo spam è un bega per tutti, ma quello non dipende da una falla del S.O.  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

magari c'è una extension di thunderbird per "scansire" la posta  :Rolling Eyes: 

La soluzione alternativa (ma non penso sia il tuo caso) è un mailserver a monte che con clamav ti "ripulisce" la posta in arrivo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

[OT]Cazzantonio, sto neologismo proprio ti fa sbellicare eh?

Dai, da ora in poi userò il verbo corretto "scandire".  :Wink:  In fondo me lo sono meritato.  :Rolling Eyes:  Anche se in realtà sto neologismo non l'ho coniato io. [/OT]

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> detto abbastanza con crudeltà...
> 
> usi linux? non preoccuparti dei virus
> ...

 

Ma per il discorso serio, mi consigliate di fare qualcosa o sono cazzi miei... cioè voglio dire, non mi preoccupo, non avrò problemi se non apro da Windows gli allegati infetti scaricati da linux? In fondo si capisce se la mail è o non è infetta, o no?

Grazie a chi è stato gentile da rispondermi in modo garbato... in pratica tutti tranne k.gothmog.

Andrea

EDIT: per curiosità ho cercato su internet ed ho trovato vere e proprie guerre letterali sull'argomento della traduzione in italiano di "to scan"...Last edited by bandreabis on Sun Jun 12, 2005 8:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sparker

Puoi provare a fare eseguire a clamav la scansione della directory dove thunderbird scarica la posta

ma non so se funziona, mai provato  :Smile: Last edited by Sparker on Sun Jun 12, 2005 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shogun_panda

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma per il discorso serio, mi consigliate di fare qualcosa o sono cazzi miei... cioï¿½ voglio dire, non mi preoccupo, non avrï¿½ problemi se non apro da Windows gli allegati infetti scaricati da linux? In fondo si capisce se la mail ï¿½ o non ï¿½ infetta, o no?
> 
> Grazie a chi ï¿½ stato gentile da rispondermi in modo garbato... in pratica tutti tranne k.gothmog.
> ...

 

Supponendo che tu li abbia scaricati sotto Linux, una volta che li apri sotto Win (anch'io ti consiglio AVG), cosa te ne frega? L'antivirus ti avvisa cmq, no?

----------

## bandreabis

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> Ma per il discorso serio, mi consigliate di fare qualcosa o sono cazzi miei... cioï¿½ voglio dire, non mi preoccupo, non avrï¿½ problemi se non apro da Windows gli allegati infetti scaricati da linux? In fondo si capisce se la mail ï¿½ o non ï¿½ infetta, o no?
> 
> Grazie a chi ï¿½ stato gentile da rispondermi in modo garbato... in pratica tutti tranne k.gothmog.
> ...

 

E' una domanda la tua o un'affermazione?

Cmq mi pare di capire che non posso infettare windows da linux nemmeno condividendo la posta. Giusto?

Thanks

Andrea

----------

## CarloJekko

Sposta la posta letta in una cartella di thunderbird, e in windows non osi neanche gurdarla... Così stai + sicuro

Per quanto riguarda lo spam... io non ricevo neanche più un email di spam... Th me li elimina tutte

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Un virus lo riconosci a vista: allegato, testo d 4/5 righe in inglese, estensione pericolosa.

Sotto linux cancella le email infette che ricevi e stop. Se temi qualche falso positivo... Usa una qualche gui per clamd tipo klamv

Sotto windows dai un occhio a clamMail e ClamWin

Ti consiglio cmq di provare a dare un occhio al sito ufficiale del progetto clamAV, in particolare alla pagina relativa ai SW di 3 parti

----------

## .:chrome:.

dai... che suscettibile che sei...  :Wink: 

era una modo come un altro per dirti che non ti deve riguardare quello che viene giù dalla posta. come ha detto cazzantonio linux è immune dai virus per windows.

per il resto... windows è un problema a sè stante, dipende dall'uso che ne fai tu, e io resto dell'idea che qui sia estremamente OT

sono stati chiusi in passtao thread che parlavano di debian... figuriamoci uno che parla di windows

se non hai capito quello che volevo dirti, cmq, te lo dico esplicitamente in un PM

----------

## bandreabis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> dai... che suscettibile che sei... 
> 
> era una modo come un altro per dirti che non ti deve riguardare quello che viene giù dalla posta. come ha detto cazzantonio linux è immune dai virus per windows.
> 
> per il resto... windows è un problema a sè stante, dipende dall'uso che ne fai tu, e io resto dell'idea che qui sia estremamente OT
> ...

 

No problem k.gothmog, non ci pensare più... ciò non toglie che mi farebbe piacere che mi esplicitassi il discorso per PM, senza rancori naturalmente. :Very Happy: 

Non mi sembrava di essere OT, il dual boot con Win e i problemi di condivisione non credo che siano argomento tabu.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Un virus lo riconosci a vista: allegato, testo d 4/5 righe in inglese, estensione pericolosa.

 

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## shogun_panda

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' una domanda la tua o un'affermazione?
> 
> Cmq mi pare di capire che non posso infettare windows da linux nemmeno condividendo la posta. Giusto?
> ...

 

Scusa, era un affermazione...

Il fatto e' questo, correggetemi se sbaglio  :Embarassed: , quando tu scarichi la posta, l'antivirus esegue una verifica sulla mail, cancellandola eventualmente...Ma quando tu apri la mail l'antivirus esegue lo stesso controllo, magari piu' approfonditamente sul file che apri (o si apre in automatico)...Percio' ti avverte uguale a prescindere se tu abbia controllato l'e-mail quando l'hai scaricata dal server...

Spero di essere stato chiaro...

Ciao!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ciò non toglie che mi farebbe piacere che mi esplicitassi il discorso per PM, senza rancori naturalmente.

 

ovviamente senza rancori, anzi, scusami se sono stato un po' stronzo...

il fatto è che... come dire... stai cercando di far convivere due mondi estremamente diversi. e stai portando i problemi di uno (windows) sull'altro (linux)

mi sembra che il discorso sia sbagliato già in partenza (ma questo è solo un mio personale punto di vista)

in sostanza come ti ha detto cazzantonio i virus per linux sono praticamente inesistenti, e fare una trattazione di quello che dovresti fare per metterti al riparo da quello che windows potrebbe combinare sarebbe uno sforzo immane e assolutamente OT, qui

tutto qua

----------

## bandreabis

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ovviamente senza rancori, anzi, scusami se sono stato un po' stronzo...
> 
> 

 

L'hai detto tu, eh!!

 :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, ora non mi preoccupo più, visto che tutti mi dite che l'importante è avere un AV con Win.

Andrea

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> L'hai detto tu, eh!!

 

ma io lo so  :Wink: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, ora non mi preoccupo più, visto che tutti mi dite che l'importante è avere un AV con Win.

 

scusa, ma prova a pensarci: il virus è nella sua forma più comune (fino a qualche anno fa) un eseguibile, e gli eseguibili win non funzionano in linux.

adesso sono spesso del codice che colpisce tipicamente microsoft office, outlook express e internet explorer. non hai nessuno di questi quindi il problema non si pone.

ammesso e non concesso che esista un virus per linux, al limite lo prendi come utente normale, che non ha permessi per scrivere da nessuna parte se non nella sua home. al massimo ti rovina la lettera alla morosa, ma voglio ben sperare che ogni utente con un minimo di testa disponga di un backup (anche solo parziale) della sua home

----------

